# What Helped me..



## 16030 (Jan 23, 2006)

i was recently diagnosed about 3.5 months ago. Ive had symptoms for about 6 months and my doctor kept saying it was stress because of school and gave me some medicine to take and nothing helped. then 1 day i had something really embarissing happen to me and i decided that was it and i had to BEG my doctor to send me to a specialist and i mean BEG i had all these test done and i was diagnosed. my specialist gave me Dicetel which let me tell made my D worse at the begining but then my mom was told to give me a multi vitamin that did not contain Iron, which together with the Dicetel helped within 2 days. i was more relaxed and the D was under control, i did eat certain foods, avoided meat only ate chicken breast and brown brown rice. I was finally able to do the things i enjoyed doing until i would come across something that i wasnt able to eat and i was always bummed out. Being 19 it's hard to see your friends go out and eat and you have to ask for steamed rice or a salad.( no Greasy foood and its like when you cant have it you want it more!!)







So now to tell you that for the past 3 weeks i have eaten everything i wanted! im eating pizza, fries, meat anything i want! of course at first i introduced it slowly when i was at home you just incase i needed a washroom i knew where it was! My mom she wasn't really ok with me eating all theese things but we made a deal that if i would drink this juice she gave me i could try eating certain things! SHe gave me this juice called Goji juice which she ordered online because of the other benefits, and things it helps against. my mom is a firm believer in curing yourself the natural way so she tried it first then she read it helped against IBS so she said i have to drink it. Now let me tell you i have drinked and ate all these natural things that taste grose, i even drank aloe vera juice which is not my favorite and my mom made vegtables juices with beats wow was that not tasty~! But suprisingly the Goji Juice is really tasty and now i have normal bowel movements in the morning and that is it! I feel so free again and so energetic and full of life! My mom gives me 2 Oz in the morning and 2 Oz at night which she dilutes with water!







If you want to try out this juice we buy it from this website, its a friend of my mom's who sells it and you have to enroll as a customer ( i know that when you sign up it gives you the option of buying 4 bottels, but if u press 0 you should be able to go futher where you can buy only one bottel)Im not trying to advertize this please dont get me wrong, or delete my post . I would not share my story unless i was sure this has helped me!! If anyone has any questions i will be more than happy to answer them for you as i myself have done the research. Also if you have taken this Juice or plan on trying it and see it works also email me i would love to hear your story!my email is Goji Juice


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome dana (lovely name)


----------



## 16030 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you Joolie! wow i cant believe i havent come across this website before everyone is so nice and willing to help here!







btw here is another website which talks more about ithttp://spaces.msn.com/members/BeHealthy/


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Dana IS a lovely name. And everyone IS so nice here. I'm thinking though, Dana, that you may be a very clever spammer. I've gone through your few posts here, and it does seem as though you're mainly here to make some $$$ off the nice people. I could be wrong. But like the others that have products for sale, you need to "advertise" in the products section.


----------



## 16030 (Jan 23, 2006)

You know Talissa i agree with you my post may seem like that , but im sharing my story with everyone who has the same problem if people want to try it then great if they dont then that is their choice. I know what its like to suffer from IBS-D and have had my own experiences, and they were not great.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Dana,You sure seem to get around, don't ya? (wink, wink)This must've been embarrassing~http://www.healingwell.com/community/defau...x?f=26&m=405961(& strange how on this bb, your spelling is much worse. Do they teach you to do that to increase your credibility?? No, really, I am curious how these MLM's teach spammers...or duh the poor spelling part of your pitch was what was deleted by the moderator...)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Friendly skeptic view of Goji, He did one of these for Mangosteen juice. http://chetday.com/gojijuice.htmI told snakeoil that there would be a "new and better" juice coming out any day now. Noni then Mangosteen now Goji, what's next??K.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

> quote:Noni then Mangosteen now Goji, what's next??


 You're psychic K ! (see new post in products section)This juice biz in getting, well, bizarre...Has anyone here EVER been helped by it ANY measurable way? (question is for only those not selling it...)


----------



## 16030 (Jan 23, 2006)

omg DUH like really is that how you talk!what was the deleted by the moderator was the website so if you would have read everything * (because I think that is what they teach you in school am I right? or do they teach you to read half a page? hmmm I wonder) * you would have known and spare yourself the embarrassment of accusing me of my bad spelling.I really donâ€™t care if you believe me or not, or if you think i'm trained to spell wrong or w/e. Youâ€™re obviously insensitive to people who have IBS because you are being very rude to me and attacking me with my spelling, but hey if it makes you feel better about yourself then keep on doing it.







I wasnâ€™t aware that I need to scan my prescriptions and a letter from my doctor to inform you that I was diagnosed with IBS. I don't care what you think because * I KNOW what I went through these past 3 months! So don't even try an accuse me that I have no idea what you ppl go through *. This has helped me so if you want to try it then suit yourself if you donâ€™t then good for you because it is your decision.I NEVER forced ANYONE to buy it I simply said where I get mine from! jeeze relax yourself !


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, NOW I believe you...Hope the sales go well, T-


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

Moving this thread to the Products section.If you are selling, or passing on the information for a friend who is selling it, sales posts are allowed on the Products section, but not allowed on the rest of the board.It is also a place for threads that are about discussing a particular product that are not sales oriented. This thread is really a better fit for that section of the board. Please feel free to discuss your IBS in general anywhere else. And, a word to all our members, PLEASE when anyone sees a post like this that may need to be moved, deleted, etc., DO NOT ATTACK THE PERSON MAKING THE POST. Hit the alert button, that makes sure we see it and that you do not violate the posting guidelines.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Got it. Sorry you guys, T-


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

ANOTHER magic juice!!! Wow, does this one do everything from curing impotence to taking the rust off your car, as well?







Sandi~


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Wait, there's more? Did someone say a cure for impotence? Where do I sign up?T, I see that it is strongly marketed in your neck of the woods.The spelling seems to have improved out of sight. Maybe Mom did a spellcheck.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Come off it Arnie, you are kidding us arent you? There is cialis, viagra, horny goat weed & a host of other things like patches, p-n-s enlargement pills so why should you be missing out. We get heaps of emails offering these things because of our websites , but all I need is X--ngo. Kath, Goji juice has been on the market for nearly 2 years & boasts longevity & sexual enhancement, but there isnt even scientific evidence to support their claims.The goji berries are supposedly from the Himalayas, but because of continual sourcing problems many of the supply is believed to be harvested in Russia.


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

and there is all kinds of "scientific evidence" regarding your mango juice right snakeman?Arnie, I think your right about mom doing a spell check, HAHA HAHA!


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Absolutely Gazza ! Go to national public medical directory www.pubmed.com & type in 'mangosteen' or 'xanthones.'Here is one such paper (of which there are heaps) by Uni study on Human Breast cancer cells .







~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Antiproliferation, antioxidation and induction of apoptosis by Garcinia mangostana (mangosteen) on SKBR3 human breast cancer cell line.Moongkarndi P, Kosem N, Kaslungka S, Luanratana O, Pongpan N, Neungton N.Department of Microbiology, Faculty of Pharmacy, Mahidol University, Sri Ayudthaya Road, Rajdhevee, Bangkok 10400, Thailand. pypmk###mahidol.ac.thThis study was designed to determine the antiproliferative, apoptotic and antioxidative properties of crude methanolic extract (CME) from the pericarp of Garcinia mangostana (family Guttiferae) using human breast cancer (SKBR3) cell line as a model system. SKBR3 cells were cultured in the presence of CME at various concentrations (0-50 microg/ml) for 48 h and the percentage of cell viability was evaluated by 3-(4,5-dimethylthiazol-2-yl)-2,5-di phenyl tetrazolium bromide (MTT) assay. CME showed a dose-dependent inhibition of cell proliferation with ED(50) of 9.25+/-0.64 microg/ml. We found that antiproliferative effect of CME was associated with apoptosis on breast cancer cell line by determinations of morphological changes and oligonucleosomal DNA fragments. In addition, CME at various concentrations and incubation times were also found to inhibit ROS production. These investigations suggested that the methanolic extract from the pericarp of Garcinia mangostana had strong antiproliferation, potent antioxidation and induction of apoptosis. Thus, it indicates that this substance can show different activities and has potential for cancer chemoprevention which were dose dependent as well as exposure time dependent.PMID: 14698525 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

snakeoil, My mother-in-law subscribes me to the UC Berkley Wellness Letter, a monthly letter that mostly provides a picture for me of what the allopaths are saying about natural medicine...In the latest issue, they answer a readers Q abt Xango. Of course they dismiss it as just an expensive juice with overinflated health claims. But they also say mangosteen is just a small % of total juices in the product. That other juices are mixed in w/ it...True?


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

No Talissa, Its not true , not with Xango anyway. At the time of us getting our webpage out it was early in the piece & we guessed at 75% mangosteen. See www.usenature.com/mangosteen.htm. Now we know it is 85% with the other 15% a blend of high antioxidant fruit such as blueberry, cherry, cranberry, raspberry etc. They are added for 2 reasons , patent of the blend, & disguising the bitter taste of the mangosteen pericarp which contains most of the beneficial phytonutrients called Xanthones.


----------



## 17316 (Sep 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.:Friendly skeptic view of Goji, He did one of these for Mangosteen juice. http://chetday.com/gojijuice.htmI told snakeoil that there would be a "new and better" juice coming out any day now. Noni then Mangosteen now Goji, what's next??K.


right now when I did some research more people are looking for goji than any other fruit there is in the internet.you wanna visit







google trend and type goji how it soar in the internet when they started in 2003.hope this info is valuable for everybody.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That is expected.When Mangosteen juice became the new hot thing I'd expect it to get more searches than Noni.Now Goji is the new hot thing there are more searches for it tahn Mangosteen.When the next miracle juice comes out there will be more people searching for it than for Goji.When something is new it gets a lot more searches then something everyone checked out two years ago when it was new.The number of people stickng that word into a search engine doesn't really say anything about how effective it is.K.ETA: Noni still beats out both Goji and Mangosteen, but that may be because it is more widely available and not as controlled by MLM's http://www.google.com/trends?q=goji%2C+man...eo=all&date=all


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't know if the juices can help. I drink pomegranate juice and feel energetic. Mark says his flavinoids work. I think it's just a healthy thing with antioxidants that help the immune system and give you energy. But I did spend $40 or more on a bottle of Xango, enjoyed it, felt fine, but for $4 for my pom juice, that I can get here in town, I'll just stick with that.


----------



## Rediranch (Apr 24, 2002)

All I know is I've been on Goji juice (there are different ways of processing it) since October 06 and have been IBS-D symptom free since. Not to mention I have also stopped taking my Prevacid for acid reflux, and am sleeping through the night now and able to go back to sleep when I do get up for a bathroom run.No, it's not cheap and I usually don't go in for these. But with a 90 day money back guarantee, and after my grandmother started it and got rid of her shingles, I tried it. I wish there was a cheap juice that worked for me, but they didnt do what this did.http://rediranch.freelife.com/Redir.cfm?pa...=y&showfooter=n


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

Just in this one _salesperson's_ post this _magic_ has cured insomnia, acid reflux, IBS and all of his/her grandmothers ailments...sound familiar?







These people are blinded by their desperation to make money.


----------

